# Frog Photos (Nanango) - DUW



## slacker (Sep 23, 2008)

My other half and I made a trip out to Nanango to see my sister/brother in law. While we were there, we spent a bit of time hunting for reptiles/frogs. 

Unfortunately, the only reptiles we found was the world's ugliest barbata, one water dragons and several DoR animals (common tree snake, eastern brown, red-belly, lacies, more barbata).

I took photos of several of the DoR animals which I won't post here, but I will post some of the frogs we found.

These were not identified by myself, but rather a friend of mine. If you have any corrections, please let me know.

Ornate Burrowing Frog (Limnodynastes ornatus):

We found two of these on the road from Nanango to Maidenwell.












Litoria wilcoxi:

We found this near a creek/falls just outside of Maidenwell. It was the only amphibian we found there, though we heard others.






Scarlet-sided Pobblebonk (Limnodynastes terraereginae):

We found two of these in Nanango itself and the road from Nanango to Maidenwell was so laden with them that I got quite sick of stopping, only to find it was _yet another_ Pobblebonk.






Litoria fallax:

Yep, okay, nothing exciting here. So why am I posting it? Simply because I took this photo blind -- the reed it was on was too far out over the water for me to get close to it with my 50mm lens, so I shot this blind. No cropping was performed on this, so I was quite surprised at how it turned out.






Unknown:

If anyone can ID these for me, I'd appreciate it.

We heard many, many of these little guys around Nanango, but they're not that easy to actually find. It seems they like to bury themselves among dense undergrowth on the sides of a creek, which is where we managed to find this one.

Quite small, only about 2cm give or take.











Hope you frog enthusiasts enjoy.


----------



## slacker (Sep 23, 2008)

I think the last "unknown" one is Crinia parinsignifera...


----------



## froggyboy86 (Sep 23, 2008)

Great photos, I love the _terrareginae_ photo. I hope to find a few more of these when I drive through Queensland later this year. Your unknown frog is either _C. signifera_ or _C. parinsignifera_ - best way to tell is by call or in some cases ventral markings. But my hunch looking at that frog is that it's _parinsignifera_. And I love it when a "blind" photo ends up being better than one you spend several minutes setting up! 

Aaron


----------



## slacker (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah, the call sounded like a recording I listened to yesterday of parinsignifera.

All I can say regarding the pobblebonks is that they're more than plentiful around the Nanango/Maidenwell area.

Thanks Aaron


----------

